# GREE DALE, NYK Line, ETA May 23rd Anyone?



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

i dropped off my car on Sun April 20, and the car was on the truck on the next day... and Thomas just sent me ane-mail about my shippment... the car is booked for "green dale", shipping line "NYK", ETA, Hueneme May 23rrd.

does anyone know how i can track my car?


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,

I was just told I'm on the same vessel (had to call Harms in Germany to find out...my CA here seems disinterested most aspects of this process).

I dropped at Frankfurt, you?

-I Haven't been able to locate this vessel on the NYK site, but here's a link to a search that shows it among ships leaving for Hueneme:

http://www.dbh.de/index.php?id=151&... HUENEME&time1=20080401&time2=20080531&menu=%



cocoturkey said:


> i dropped off my car on Sun April 20, and the car was on the truck on the next day... and Thomas just sent me ane-mail about my shippment... the car is booked for "green dale", shipping line "NYK", ETA, Hueneme May 23rrd.
> 
> does anyone know how i can track my car?


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi MrDavid... Green Dale was at the port somewhere around Antwerpen yesterday, and it's on its way to Bremerhaven now. Green Dale is moving north and passed Amsterdam by 20 or 30 miles 2 hours ago. I'm sure it will get to Bremerhaven by the end of this month and leave for Hueneme on May 2nd.


I dropped off my car in Munich on April 20th and trucked to Bremerhaven the next day... i guess my car has been siting in Bremerhaven since 22nd... Damn.. why my car has to wait for 10 days before it gets on the vessel!!!


----------



## ikreckel (Jan 2, 2008)

I dropped off in Frankfurt on 4/21. Green Dale is scheduled to arrive in Port Hueneme on 5/25 according to Bremerhaven website. HARMS told me 5/23, but Port Hueneme website does not show it coming in on 5/23, the last date they have posted right now. Let's hope for a quick stay in customs. :thumbup:


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

same here... Thomas told me the ETA of green dale is on the 23rd.

here is the link that shows the location of Green Dale
http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Green-Dale-9181376.html


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

*GREEN DALE, NYK Link ETA May 23 At Hueneme*

Guess I have you all beat, with a drop at Frankfurt end of day on Friday 4/18. I'd really hoped (& figured) they'd have my car on a boat by the following Friday, but I also have heard enough about delivery times to keep my expectations in check.

Harms also told me 5/23 when I called, fyi...

Cocoturkey, where did you get the oh-so detailed info?

Nevermind, I see that you send that link just as I'm writing this!

Thanks,
Dave



cocoturkey said:


> Hi MrDavid... Green Dale was at the port somewhere around Antwerpen yesterday, and it's on its way to Bremerhaven now. Green Dale is moving north and passed Amsterdam by 20 or 30 miles 2 hours ago. I'm sure it will get to Bremerhaven by the end of this month and leave for Hueneme on May 2nd.
> 
> I dropped off my car in Munich on April 20th and trucked to Bremerhaven the next day... i guess my car has been siting in Bremerhaven since 22nd... Damn.. why my car has to wait for 10 days before it gets on the vessel!!!


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

Is Thomas with Harms Munich or Frankfurt?



cocoturkey said:


> same here... Thomas told me the ETA of green dale is on the 23rd.
> 
> here is the link that shows the location of Green Dale
> http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Green-Dale-9181376.html


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

oh... Thomas is with Harms Munich....


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

it's so weird that Green Dale is at north of Denmark???? is the tracking system correct??? It's now soooo far away from Bremerhaven....


----------



## ikreckel (Jan 2, 2008)

Without knowing its past itinerary it likely picked up some Volvos or Saabs from Gothenburg before sailing to Bremerhaven.


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WCZ5238

sailwx.info is useless... last reported position was on 2008-Feb-07 ??? it's almost 3 months out of date...

http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/
here is the information for San Diego Marine Information System, it says the ETA for Green Dale is schdedule on May 23rd (and that's what Thomas told me), while dbh Logistics IT AG shows on their website saying ETA is on May 25th... dunno which one is more accurate.


----------



## ikreckel (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite accurate information by HARMS quoting the 23rd. :thumbdwn: May 23rd stop in San Diego is of vehicles of the lesser variety (Hyundais made in Slovakia perhaps) :rofl:, Afterwards the Green Dale in on to Port Hueneme arriving May 25th to drop off BMWs, Range Rovers, Minis, etc.

Check this link next week when they add the week of the 25th to the schedule (it currently only goes through 5/24) http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080424140122.pdf It is the cargo ship schedule at Port Hueneme. You can see how many fellow BMWs are on your ship. :thumbup:

The wife and I will have to plan on being on the balcony when she sails into San Diego harbor and have a toast of champagne to her arrival and make a wish for safe travel up to Oxnard. :bigpimp:


----------



## ikreckel (Jan 2, 2008)

Port Hueneme's schedule is now updated with the week of 5/25. http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080502142240.pdf

Green Dale arrives Saturday, May 25th. By the second week of June...


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

oh... it has finally entered atlantic ocean~~~ hoowooo....


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

Woohoo!

Anyone able to figure out/notify when it's in or near the canal?


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I just signed up for AISLIVE's 14 days free trial... they called me this moring to comfirm some information and asked me a few questions.... i just made it up and the guy on the other end actually bought it. 

anyway, i'm able to track any vessel on the earth now, but the free trial will be expired in 2 weeks. I will be a volunteer to track this ship and post a picture everyday. I have an idea that we should line up to register for this 14 days free trial... so if anyone wants to know the current location of a specific vessel, someone on the forum will be able to tell us with his/her 14 days trial.... who wants to be the volunteer after my free trial expires?


----------



## Matt&Jen (Mar 24, 2006)

I just found out that I'm also on this ship. Thank god.... I was stressing out not being able to track my car for almost 3 weeks. Thanks cocoturkey for all your work in tracking the Green Dale. Lets hope he starts making some good headway. :drive:


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

cocoturkey said:


> I just signed up for AISLIVE's 14 days free trial... they called me this moring to comfirm some information and asked me a few questions.... i just made it up and the guy on the other end actually bought it.
> 
> anyway, i'm able to track any vessel on the earth now, but the free trial will be expired in 2 weeks. I will be a volunteer to track this ship and post a picture everyday. I have an idea that we should line up to register for this 14 days free trial... so if anyone wants to know the current location of a specific vessel, someone on the forum will be able to tell us with his/her 14 days trial.... who wants to be the volunteer after my free trial expires?


Hi CT,

I'll happily volunteer. Only concern is that I already tried once (signing up for the trial) and never heard from them.

I'll give it another shot...how long did it take for them to contact you?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## CEW (May 9, 2008)

Here is a picture of the Green Dale. I'm on this boat too! I look forward to watching its progress.


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm so glad i could help... i know it's a pain in the ass not knowing where the ship is!!

It took about 2 or 3 days for them to contact me~ I just made everything up... they called me and asked me about why i need this service and who are my target clients... what i am looking for from this free trial... ect... 

it's weird that green dale just stopped in the middle of no where for almost 36 hrs now... and its ETA just changed from 25th to 27th....


----------



## Dronell3 (May 8, 2008)

This wait is getting out of control for me....LOL!!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 27, 2008)

How long have you been waiting? I ordered my 135i on April 7th, it was built on April 17th and then it proceeded to wait on the docks for almost 3 weeks before boarding the Green Dale. 

Could be worse though. My wife ordered a Mazda Miata hard top last year and it took over 4 months to come in, only to find out they screwed up the order and got her a manual instead of an automatic. (she can't drive stick) So she had to wait another 3 weeks for them to find a matching one at another dealer, in automatic, and trade it out.

Dan


----------



## Dronell3 (May 8, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> How long have you been waiting? I ordered my 135i on April 7th, it was built on April 17th and then it proceeded to wait on the docks for almost 3 weeks before boarding the Green Dale.
> 
> Could be worse though. My wife ordered a Mazda Miata hard top last year and it took over 4 months to come in, only to find out they screwed up the order and got her a manual instead of an automatic. (she can't drive stick) So she had to wait another 3 weeks for them to find a matching one at another dealer, in automatic, and trade it out.
> 
> Dan


Ordered my M at the end of February, and still waiting for it.... Finished production the last week of April...


----------



## MrBean (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't even get me started on the wait. Ordered on Jan. 13th. And I don't even know for sure what ship I'm on.  I hope its on Green Dale at least.


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I placed my order on Feb 12th, and the completed prodcution date was on March 31st.... took my ED on April 15th, dropped it off on April 20th and it arrived breamerhaven on April 22nd, left germany on May 4th... 

and now.... i'm still waiting... #[email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## ikreckel (Jan 2, 2008)

Ordered February 5th, finished in Regensburg March 28th, picked up through European Delivery April 11th, broke it in driving 1441 miles, dropped off Frankfurt April 21st.


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

hello guys~ Green Dale has just moved to Cartagena, Colombia... 
last seen at 2008.05.15 14:59:02


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

most updated location ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like it's at the canal. Last I checked there were still some slots open for passage on the 17th. I've got my fingers crossed that it goes through early and gets to the port before the memorial day weekend.

Dan


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

i guess Green Dale is in the line waiting to get through Panama Canal....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like it. The Boyds website only shows ships which are planning to pass through the canal from the 18th on. The Green Dale is NOT listed, so that should mean it's going to pass either today or tomorrow. (16th or 17th)

Dan


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

Now the ultimate challenge: who can get a webcam shot of it passing through the canal?

-I've seen it once or twice on this forum...


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

i can locate the vessel for you guys... who can get a webcam shot of it passing through the canal????


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

I can pursue the shot if you can post some updates of its wherabouts. (or email me directly if you prefer).

I see she's on the lake now! I've sailed through there myself on a small vessel and it's an amazing waterway. A big, placid, tropical lake, surrounded by nothing but jungle, with huge ships appearing randomly as you round bends...really kind of surreal.


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

okay...thanks!! i'll try to get some webcam shots if i have the time when it gets to Centennial Bridge or Miralfores Locks. I missed it at Gatun Locks... 


UPDATES:
here ae the curent location of Green Dale and movements (animation) from 2008.05.17 19:28 UTC to 19:47 UTC


----------



## MrDavid (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks!! Keep us posted on position if you can....

Here's a link to the best camera i've seen:
http://webcams.pancanal.com/common/photo/webcams-hi-def.html#
(click on the magnifier and it will go to a much better image)

Boy, we're obsessed...

I'm heading to a BBQ soon but will try to setup a screencap that runs without me...


----------



## CEW (May 9, 2008)

*Green Dale Pictures in Panama Canal*

Someone in one of the other forums captured these...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cool! 2-3 days early through the canal. I just hope that speed keeps up and our cars hit the port before the weekend. I would be so unbelievably excited to get my car the last week of May. 

Dan


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

this is the current location of Green Dale 2 minutes ago... it has passed through Panama Cannal and will move out of AIS system range in an hour. According to AIS system, Green Dale is scheduled to hit Long Beach on the 24th (08:00 UTC).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 27, 2008)

Based on their coverage map AIS should pick it up again when it gets closer to Southern California. So perhaps in 3-4 days it'll pop up again and we can see if it actually stops in San Diego or Long Beach. (I've seen sites which reference both)

Dan


----------

